

Making Sense of Nonsense Inscriptions on Ancient Greek Vases (2012) [pdf] - georgecmu
https://www.princeton.edu/~pswpc/pdfs/mayor/071202.pdf

======
MonkoftheFunk
Looks like it improves things both
ways,[http://app.rdmag.com/news/2014/09/nanotechnology-leads-
bette...](http://app.rdmag.com/news/2014/09/nanotechnology-leads-better-
cheaper-leds-phones-and-lighting)

Hope we see it in production for both uses!

